# Yogurt cream cheese



## realistic cook (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi fellow forum folks,
I have a question for all of you. Does anyone know who sells yogurt cream cheese? I don't know a brand, I got some a couple of years ago and loved it. I am lactose challenged so it was a pleasant surprise to be able to eat it with no repercussions.
I rarely buy cream cheese, so I had no idea that I wouldn't be able to find it again.
If someone has a line on who might carry it, I sure would appreciate the information.
I have called all of the managers of the healthy and not healthy dairy departments, but no one had been able to help. Even the store I got it from in the first place.
I would not believe it even existed had I not seen and eaten it myself!
Well, thank you for your time today.
Happy kitchen
realistic cook


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2007)

I've never bought it.  In fact, I never knew it was available to be bought.  I do, however, make my own.  It's so easy to make & must be way less expensive than buying.

Just buy a large container of plain yogurt.  I always use regular, so can't say how low or non-fat would work.

Place a strainer over a bowl & line the strainer with cheesecloth (although in a pinch you can also use paper coffee filters).  Pour in the yogurt, cover the strainer/bowl with plastic wrap, & place in the refrigerator overnight.

The liquid will have drained off leaving you with a nice tangy cream cheese type product.  I normally add chopped herbs, garlic, etc., etc., & use as a spread, but it's also great as is.


----------



## decolady (Nov 8, 2007)

Never have seen it for sale around here either.  I just make mine the way breezy said.


----------



## shepherdgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

They make special filters for making yogurt products like that.  It is a little plastic filter with a very fine screen.  It works well, it takes a long time though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes - I've seen those special filters, but just felt it was just one more unnecessary gadget - lol!!

A double layer of cheesecloth + a metal strainer or a paper coffee filter + a metal strainer work just as well.  The cheesecloth method definitely drains faster, but the coffee filters are probably cheaper in the long run.  Normally I only use cheesecloth if I'm making a large amount at one time.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 13, 2007)

I have something similar to this.  Actually a bit bigger and a bit more expensive that I got from Crate and Barrel.  I don't see it anymore on their website but the mesh is superfine and works well to make yogurt cheese and my homemade ricotta version where the whey needs to be be drained from the water. Instead of cheese cloths and coffee filters I prefer to buy something that I can reuse for other things and this works well. 

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/famil...fromLocation=Search&DIMID=400001&SearchPage=1


----------



## *amy* (Nov 13, 2007)

realistic cook said:


> Hi fellow forum folks,
> I have a question for all of you. Does anyone know who sells yogurt cream cheese? I don't know a brand, I got some a couple of years ago and loved it. I am lactose challenged so it was a pleasant surprise to be able to eat it with no repercussions.
> I rarely buy cream cheese, so I had no idea that I wouldn't be able to find it again.
> If someone has a line on who might carry it, I sure would appreciate the information.
> ...


 
Welcome to DC, realistic cook.

Have not heard of yogurt 'cream' cheese, but have made and bought yogurt cheese. Whole Foods used to sell yogurt cheese - if I'm not mistaken, it might have been called Greek yogurt cheese. You can make it yourself with yogurt, draining through a cheesecloth. Used a coffee filter once, but there wasn't enough drainage/filtering of liquid to thicken it up. 

Somewhere is my memory bank, if, I recall correctly - either use yogurt containing or not containing acidolfilous (sp?). Not sure about lactose intolerant, as I made yogurt cheese in place of cream cheese to cut the fat/calories. Try a search here or on the web for yogurt cheese. Good luck & happy cooking.


----------

